# Goodbye Farewell



## Harbotch (Aug 5, 2016)

I began as a driver when uber first came to town. Great rates, few drivers. Long runs to the airport multiple times daily. $300-$500 a day. For several months made bank. Then came the rate reduction. Income halved. But other markets opened up that paid even better than original hometown rate. Made $500- $900 a day. And with lyft, made a hundred or more extra. Then over saturation and another rate cut brought income down to $200 at best per day driving all day. Met some cool folks had some good times. Now, in the latest round of background checks, I've been told that I can drive no more for a 2011 infraction that somehow didnt matter in 2014 but matters now. 

Thing is. I got in when it was good. Took over 4500 trips. No accidents, no tickets, no assaults. No pax i had to kick out. Only 1 puke but pax cleaned it up. No luggage or any other situation I couldnt handle. Things happen for a reason. I'm glad I'm out. 

I feel bad for the drivers just signing up. They have no idea how good it was. It was truly a better ride. Now its just a ride. No different than a cab but more stressed out drivers. 

I used a tip cup the entire time too. You cant have moments in life back. And, that awesome time with Uber will never be experienced again. 

When i couldnt make $ any more, I got a full time job. Uber officially dropped me Monday. That same day my entire office got a 15k raise. Things happen for a reason. Best of luck to all.

Ubers rate policies are evil. But it is you that chooses to drive for them. Make it work for you and get out. Each mile you risk a death that Uber will show no concern for.

Oh and I drove the smallest car allowed and ended out at 4.8.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Harbotch said:


> I began as a driver when uber first came to town. Great rates, few drivers. Long runs to the airport multiple times daily. $300-$500 a day. For several months made bank. Then came the rate reduction. Income halved. But other markets opened up that paid even better than original hometown rate. Made $500- $900 a day. And with lyft, made a hundred or more extra. Then over saturation and another rate cut brought income down to $200 at best per day driving all day. Met some cool folks had some good times. Now, in the latest round of background checks, I've been told that I can drive no more for a 2011 infraction that somehow didnt matter in 2014 but matters now.
> 
> Thing is. I got in when it was good. Took over 4500 trips. No accidents, no tickets, no assaults. No pax i had to kick out. Only 1 puke but pax cleaned it up. No luggage or any other situation I couldnt handle. Things happen for a reason. I'm glad I'm out.
> 
> ...


The best of Uber is gone.

What a great story

Best of luck.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Every good thing lasts only as long as it stays on the fringe of acceptance. The early days are always the best. When the masses discover it the decline begins. You are correct OP and it's a message I try to convey here as often as I can that uber isn't special it's not unique it's just a taxi for tomorrow and all the negatives that people shout about taxis we be the norm for uber soon enough.


----------

